# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  rao tờ nhà nghèo

## tranphong248

chào các bác, tham gia 4r đã lâu, ấp ủ dựng 1 con rao-tơ mini 3040 để coi nó chạy cho vui. nay gom được ít đồ nhưng còn phần cơ khí e còn bèo quá, lại mới học vẽ được vài nét solidword, kính nhờ các bác phán giúp e kết cấu lắp ray trục Y như vày có ổn không ah.
ở dưới là sắt hộp loại 50x50, dày 5, tiếp là 2 thanh sắt đặc loại 19x29, 2 thanh ray (bản 15) e lắp lên 2 thanh  sắt đặc này, các bác xem như vày cho e nó ăn nhôm có bị rung phần ray Y với khung k ah, phần vai và trục X e sẽ làm sau (X xài combo gang đúc), vai làm dạng ghép nhôm với sắt.
Trình còi quá nhờ các bác tiếp sức ah. Thanks

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, cnclaivung

----------


## Dainamcnc

bạn có làm vai cao lên không? kiểu này giống máy mình như của mình hành trình lớn hơn nhiều. Nói chung nếu vai thấp thì rất cứng vững có điều nếu lắp song mã visme như mình thì hơi đuối, khuyên bạn nên chơi thanh răng

----------

tranphong248

----------


## CKD

300x400 thôi, không lớn đâu.
Máy cở đó mình làm khung nhôm thôi vẫn chạy được. Mỗi tội run là chắc chắn, nên chạy sẽ ồn. Nhưng mà chạy được, điển hình là mình chạy nhiều roài.

----------

tranphong248

----------


## khangscc

Bác phong nên đan giữa thép ngang 1 thanh nữa cho cứng ngắt luôn nhé

----------

tranphong248

----------

